# sábana, manta, edredón, colcha, frazada...



## Yugureko

Hola a todos  

Bueno mi duda es que nunca tuve muy claro cuál es la diferencia entre todas esas palabras y las relacionadas con la ropa de cama en general. Es decir, sé cuál es la diferencia entre Sábana y Colcha, por ejemplo, pero entre Edredón y Colcha no sé muy bien qué varía.

En el diccionario de sinónimos de WR dice que Frazada es sinónimo de Manta, Edredón, Colcha y Cobertor. ¿Y cual es la diferencia entre esas? 

Y en sus países, ¿cómo llaman a cada parte de la ropa de cama? 

Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos
Yugureko


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí:
_*Frazada=cobertor=cobija=manta. *_Va entre la sábana y la colcha.
_*Colcha=cubrecama=sobrecama.*_ Es lo que cubre la cama.
_*Edredón*_ es un tipo de colcha que va relleno, a menudo de plumón.


----------



## Juanramon

En España:

_*Manta=Va entre la sábana y la colcha. *_Frazada y cobija aquí no se usan, o al menos yo no las he oído._*

Colcha=cobertor=cubrecama=sobrecama*_. Es lo que cubre la cama.

_*Edredón*_ es un tipo de colcha que va relleno, a menudo de plumón.     

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Estimados todos, estimado Juan Ramón:
Por cercanía (tú en Alicante, yo en Murcia) convendrás conmigo en que "frazada" está en franco desuso. Sábana, manta, colcha y edredón sí son términos usuales, con más o menos matices tal como ya se ha puesto de relieve.
¿Te queda aún alguna duda?


----------



## Hidrocálida

_*Hola:*_
_*cobertor,cobija. *_Va entre la sábana y la colcha. En México no usamos los términos *Frazada,manta*
_*Colcha.*_ Es lo que cubre la cama.(las palabras _*cubrecama y sobrecama* no son usadas*)*_
_*Edredón*_ es un tipo de colcha que va relleno, a menudo de plumón.
Saludos


----------



## Juanramon

clares3 said:


> Estimados todos, estimado Juan Ramón:
> Por cercanía (tú en Alicante, yo en Murcia) convendrás conmigo en que "frazada" está en franco desuso. Sábana, manta, colcha y edredón sí son términos usuales, con más o menos matices tal como ya se ha puesto de relieve.
> ¿Te queda aún alguna duda?



Estimado Clares3: Creo que, o no me has entendido o no me he explicado yo bien. Estamos diciendo lo mismo. 
El forero Yugureko preguntaba cómo se les llamaba en cada país a los distintos tipos de ropa de cama y yo le he dicho que _*frazada*_ y _*cobija*_ en España NO se usan para designar a la _*manta*_, en contraposición a lo dicho por ManPaisa para designar a la _*manta*_ en su país.

Es decir, no tengo dudas sobre esto, simplemente explicaba el uso  en España de las distintas palabras manta, colcha y edredón, que es lo que se pedía.

Un saludo.


----------



## Yugureko

Bueno muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas 

Acá usamos *frazada* en vez de *cobija* o* manta*. Es más, por lo menos yo uso manta para designar las "mantas de viaje" (esas que son más chiquitas, que te dan por ejemplo en los aviones). 

Después usamos *colcha *(aunque depende quién, hay gente que dice cobertor, y por lo general se usa edredón si querés aclarar que no es una colcha común). Aunque yo tengo un edredón y le digo colcha, pero esa es otra historia… 

De nuevo muchas gracias por ayudarme a aclarar mi duda  
Saludos
Yugureko


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Sábana, frazada y colcha. Ahora bien, se puede sustituir la colcha y hasta la frazada por un edredón.
Las mantas son frazadas ligeras (como las que te dan en el avión).
Esas son las denominaciones más comunes en mi país. Sin embargo, debo confesar que se entienden todas ellas. Asuntos de la globalización, que le dicen.
Saludos.


----------



## Helmuth

_*Sábana: *_Generalmente de algodón y blanca, delgadísima, la primera de todas, 
_*Frazada=cobertor: *_Entre la sábana y la colcha.
_*Cobija=manta: *_Como la frazada pero más pequeña.
_*Colcha=cubrecama=sobrecama:*_ Para cubrir la cama.
_*Edredón*_: tipo de cobertor que va rellena de, por ej. pluma de ave (ganso).

En algunos lugares, algunos términos más (o no) usados que otros, pero IGUAL de válidos. 
Y no significan que estén en desuso: clares, el hecho de que esté en desuso en España no significa que lo esté en el resto de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Metzaka

Hidrocálida said:


> _*Hola:*_
> _*cobertor,cobija. *_Va entre la sábana y la colcha. En México no usamos los términos *Frazada,manta*
> _*Colcha.*_ Es lo que cubre la cama.(las palabras _*cubrecama y sobrecama* no son usadas*)*_
> _*Edredón*_ es un tipo de colcha que va relleno, a menudo de plumón.
> Saludos


 Coincido con todo, menos con lo de sobrecama, palabra muy usada en mi natal, Chihuahua.


----------



## pejeman

Traductora Al-Español said:


> Coincido con todo, menos con lo de sobrecama, palabra muy usada en mi natal, Chihuahua.


 
Yo me aparto un poquito en lo de edredón. Cuando el edredón es muy bueno (de pluma de ganso) ya no necesitas cobija alguna. Entonces es una especie de cobija, que también funciona como colcha, como en Alemania. Le puedes poner una funda decorada y entonces sirve de cobija y de cobertor o colcha, sobrecama o cubrecama.

Para mí las colchas, cubrecamas y sobrecamas, son decorativas y no funcionan bien como cobijas, es decir, no me protegen del frío, a menos que no haya más con que taparse.

Y cuando el frío es muy intenso como en las partes altas de Chihuahua y Sonora, yo pongo una cobija por debajo de la sábana inferior, es decir entre el colchón y la sábana de abajo. Cuestión de maña.

Saludos.


----------



## Yugureko

pejeman said:


> Yo me aparto un poquito en lo de edredón. Cuando el edredón es muy bueno (de pluma de ganso) ya no necesitas cobija alguna. Entonces es una especie de cobija, que también funciona como colcha, como en Alemania. Le puedes poner una funda decorada y entonces sirve de cobija y de cobertor o colcha, sobrecama o cubrecama.
> 
> Para mí las colchas, cubrecamas y sobrecamas, son decorativas y no funcionan bien como cobijas, es decir, no me protegen del frío, a menos que no haya más con que taparse.
> 
> Y cuando el frío es muy intenso como en las partes altas de Chihuahua y Sonora, yo pongo una cobija por debajo de la sábana inferior, es decir entre el colchón y la sábana de abajo. Cuestión de maña.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hasta donde yo sé, las colchas son más decorativas, mientras las frazadas (cobijas) cumplen la función de abrigar. 
Y yo tengo la maña de que en verano, como el aire acondicionado me da en los pies, poner un mini cobija en esa parte, porque si no me levantaba con las piernas congeladas


----------



## Aviador

Yugureko, recordé que hace unos meses hubo un hilo sobre estos términos:       cubrecama, edredón.

Mi intervención en él decía lo siguiente respecto de Chile:



> "_En Chile, se usa el término cubrecama (masculino o femenino) para lo que va encima de todo, normalmente sólo con la función de adornar.
> 
> El edredón (palabra que aquí no se usa) se llama plumón, muy descriptivo de la forma en la que está hecho.
> 
> Frazada es el término usado aquí para llamar al cobertor que va sobre la sábana y debajo del (de la) cubrecama para dar calor.
> 
> Colcha no se usa mucho; la verdad es que hacía tiempo que no oía esa palabra, pero sin duda se entiende._   "


Saludos.


----------



## Chinchilla

Coincido plenamente con Aviador.

Respecto de "manta", tengo la impresión de que es lo mismo que un chal. Se puede poner sobre la cama, a los pies, pero se usa más sobre los hombros...
Corríjanme los chilenos.

saludos
Chin


----------



## Aviador

Chinchilla said:


> Coincido plenamente con Aviador.
> 
> Respecto de "manta", tengo la impresión de que es lo mismo que un chal. Se puede poner sobre la cama, a los pies, pero se usa más sobre los hombros...
> Corríjanme los chilenos.
> 
> saludos
> Chin



Cinchilla, para mí un _chal_ es, como dices, una prenda que usaban las abuelas (recuerdo las mías) sobre los hombros como abrigo. Sin embargo, también recuerdo el _chal_ que mi madre ponía amorosamente a los pies de mi cama para darme calor.
También he oído el diminutivo _chalina_ para una prenda similar, sólo que más ligera.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es sábana, cobija o cobertor, colcha o cubrecama y edredón.

Supongo que variará de región en región: en este sitio mexicano distinguen entre cobija, cobertor y tilma (nunca había oído este término); por otro lado, lo que en otras partes llaman la Sábana de Turín acá es el Manto de Turín.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> y tilma (nunca había oído este término); quote]
> 
> Según la tradición, *en la tilma de Juan Diego*, quedó plasmada la imagen de la Virgen de Guadalupe y allí se depositaron las rosas que aquél llevó como prueba al obispo Zumárraga.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Yugureko said:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Bueno mi duda es que nunca tuve muy claro cuál es la diferencia entre todas esas palabras y las relacionadas con la ropa de cama en general. Es decir, sé cuál es la diferencia entre Sábana y Colcha, por ejemplo, pero entre Edredón y Colcha no sé muy bien qué varía.
> 
> En el diccionario de sinónimos de WR dice que Frazada es sinónimo de Manta, Edredón, Colcha y Cobertor. ¿Y cual es la diferencia entre esas?
> 
> Y en sus países, ¿cómo llaman a cada parte de la ropa de cama?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Saludos
> Yugureko


 
De arriba hacia abajo.
Cubrecama (grueso normalmente con relleno y diseños)
Frazada = Normalmente de lana la cantidad depende del frio
Sabanas = Se ocupan dos una abajo y otra arriba, la de arriba evita el contacto con el cubre cama la de abajo evita el contacto con el colhon.
Colchon.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Sabanas = Se ocupan dos una abajo y otra arriba, la de arriba evita el contacto con el cubre cama la de abajo evita el contacto con el colhon.


Y ¿cómo llaman a la sábana de arriba?  En mi tierra es *sobresábana*, pero el término no aparece en el DRAE.  Debe de ser un localismo.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

La sábana de arriba, la única diferencia entre ambas es que la de abajo tiene elásticos en los bordes para que se ajuste al colchón.


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias, Cabeza tuna.


----------



## pejeman

Cabeza tuna said:


> La sábana de arriba, la única diferencia entre ambas es que la de abajo tiene elásticos en los bordes para que se ajuste al colchón.


 
Por su forma, en México a las sábanas que describes como "de abajo", se les llama "de cajón".

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Y ¿cómo llaman a la sábana de arriba? En mi tierra es *sobresábana*, pero el término no aparece en el DRAE. Debe de ser un localismo.


por acá les decimos "forro" a la de abajo y "sábana" a la de encima, aunque es un juego de sabanas...


----------



## Cabeza tuna

pejeman said:


> Por su forma, en México a las sábanas que describes como "de abajo", se les llama "de cajón".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Me recordaste con eso a lo que aquí llamamos camas nido, que parecen una sola cama pero que debajo de la principal, oculta y a ras de piso hay otra que normalmente se ocupa para las visitas.
Pero eso ya es otro tema.


----------



## Hidrocálida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá es sábana, cobija o cobertor, colcha o cubrecama y edredón.
> 
> Supongo que variará de región en región: en este sitio mexicano distinguen entre cobija, cobertor y tilma (nunca había oído este término); por otro lado, lo que en otras partes llaman la Sábana de Turín acá es el Manto de Turín.


Hola Toño:
Mira la definición sobre tilma que encontré, tal vez en algún momento se usaron ambos términos:
TILMA. f. Méx. *Manta* de algodón que llevan los hombres del campo a modo de capa, anudada sobre un hombro.

Sabes, no es si es a nivel regional, pero aqui en Aguascalientes se hace distinción entre cobija y cobertor. la imagén de la cobija que pones coincide y es conocida mas específicamente como cobija catalana y aquí esto es un cobertor 
EDIT
Leyendo a Pejeman, es cierto, en México a la sábana de abajo le llamamos *de cajón* y a la sábana de arriba le decimos *"plana"*


----------



## Jellby

Cabeza tuna said:


> La sábana de arriba, la única diferencia entre ambas es que la de abajo tiene elásticos en los bordes para que se ajuste al colchón.



Eso depende del juego de sábanas, las hay sin elásticos, y la de arriba suele distinguirse porque tiene un lateral con un acabado diferente, para el embozo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

He visto que les llaman sábanas bajeras y encimeras en el sitio Zara Home.

A lo que algunos suponen que usó Juan Diego acá le llamamos manto.

Hidrocálida, me imagino que la diferencia la conoces por los cobertores San Marcos, ¿no?


----------



## Hidrocálida

ToñoTorreón said:


> He visto que les llaman sábanas bajeras y encimeras en el sitio Zara Home.
> 
> A lo que algunos suponen que usó Juan Diego acá le llamamos manto.
> *Yo siempre lo he conocido como tilma, debe ser diferencia regional.*
> 
> Hidrocálida, me imagino que la diferencia la conoces por los cobertores San Marcos, ¿no?*
> La empresa que fabricaba esos cobertores cerró hace 5 años o mas, ahora son chinos(creo).Pero hay otras que aún fabrican cobertores como Vianney.*
> Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

Hidrocálida said:


> Hola Toño:
> Leyendo a Pejeman, es cierto, en México a la sábana de abajo le llamamos *de cajón* y a la sábana de arriba le decimos *"plana"*


 
Nunca habia escuchado estos terminos de cajon, plana... me parecen extraños...
Aqui es como dijo Rosangelus, "forro" a la de abajo y "sábana" a la de encima, aunque es un juego de sabanas...


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> He visto que les llaman sábanas bajeras y encimeras en el sitio Zara Home.
> 
> A lo que algunos suponen que usó Juan Diego acá le llamamos manto.
> 
> Hidrocálida, me imagino que la diferencia la conoces por los cobertores San Marcos, ¿no?


 
No hay duda de que los indígenas mexicanos de Anáhuac usaban tilmas. Lo que está en duda es la existencia histórica de alguien llamado Juan Diego.


----------



## 0scar

_Edredón_ es bastante raro acá. A una colcha gorda creo que le dicen _acolchado_.
Desde hace tiempo hay una colcha muy flaca a la que le falta una de las caras, parece una colcha son terminar, y a eso lo llaman _cover._


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Yo en México las he escuchado todas, incluida _frazada_. Saludos.


----------



## aristotles

Mis saludos a todos, a continuacion lo que entiendo por los terminus aqui usados. SABANAS: se usan para tender la cama, y para taparse tambien, usualmente son finas y de algodon, tambien las hay de satin, son mas elegantes, ya hace anos se les pone a las de tender la cama un elastic fino, en las esquinas para ajustarlas al colchon.   FRAZADAS: se usan en invierno para taparse, pueden ser un poco delgadas o  mas gruesas, segun la necesidad y gusto personal, son de lana, el termino en ingles es    BLANKET.  COLCHA, es igual a la frazada, el termino COLCHA en mi pais es usado generalmente por los  campesinos, o sea las personas del campo, aunque el uso de esa palabra se ha generalizado bastante en las personas que viven en las ciudades.  EDREDON:  se usa para taparse, puede ser de algodon o satin tambien, pero enguatado, se usa para taparse, hacienda la misma function de la  FRAZADA,  y para usar como sobrecama, el termino en ingles es  QUILT, muchos o la mayoria se compran o se confeccionan con las fundas de las almohadas.  MANTA:  segun el tamano se usan para ponerselas por los hombros, pueden ser tejidas tambien, si son un poco mas grandecitas se usan como FRAZADAS, pero no tan grandes, tambien se ponen sobre las piernas cuando uno esta sentado. COBIJA: he oido ese termino, pero sobre todo en las personas del campo no de las ciudades, no es muy comun en mi pais.  SOBRECAMA: para tender la cama, de tela mas gruesa que las sabanas, de coloridos, etc,  se puede usar tambien  CUBRECAMA pero no muy correlative en mi pais.  COBERTOR: no estoy familiarizada con esa palabra, pienso sea para cubir, lo msmo para taparse o hacer la function de la sobrecama.  CHAL: momo la  MANTA, se usa  por los hombros.      Cada pais tiene su forma de llamar o conocer la ropa de cama.  Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## Kaxgufen

En Argentina (y en mi zona por lo menos) la COLCHA es lo que va arriba del todo, tiene una función estética más que de abrigo. De modo que están hechas de telas de colores, a veces lisas pero con bordados, con estampados de flores, volados que llegan hasta el piso..., o de cuadraditos tejidos al crochet y unidos formando una pieza mucho mayor (eso que en ingles se dice patchwork).


----------



## germanbz

ManPaisa said:


> Y ¿cómo llaman a la sábana de arriba?  En mi tierra es *sobresábana*, pero el término no aparece en el DRAE.  Debe de ser un localismo.



Es curioso porque lo que yo conozco es darle un nombre particular a la de abajo. Así la de arriba queda como sábana y la de abajo "sábana bajera" o "la bajera"


----------



## Pinairun

germanbz said:


> Es curioso porque lo que yo conozco es darle un nombre particular a la de abajo. Así la de arriba queda como sábana y la de abajo "sábana bajera" o "la bajera"



La de arriba es la _encimera_, como la de abajo es la _bajera_. Siempre las he llamado así.


----------



## Lord Darktower

¿Y la de la almohada? ¿Almohadera?


----------



## Colchonero

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Y la de la almohada? ¿Almohadera?



Funda, hombre, funda. No ha hecho usted una cama en su vida.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Verá, que sabemos que se hinchó usted de hacerlas en Carabanchel, pero que puede encontrase sorpresas en la variedad tan variada y variable de nombres a lo largo de esta nuestra comunidad hispanoparlante.


----------



## Pinairun

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿Y la de la almohada? ¿Almohadera?


No, milord. Eso ya sería demasiado.



Colchonero said:


> Funda, hombre, funda.


Eso es: funda de almohada o _almohadón_, que también.


----------



## Aviador

Pinairun said:


> […] Eso es: funda de almohada o _almohadón_, que también.


_Funda de almohada_ por acá, sí, muy normal, pero _almohadón_ es aquí sólo una almohada grande.


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> _Funda de almohada_ por acá, sí, muy normal, *pero almohadón es aquí sólo una almohada grande*.


...y cuadrada.
_


----------



## aristotles

Pues si, todos hablamos el espanol y usamos distintos terminos al referirnos a algo en particular.


----------



## Vampiro

aristotles said:


> Pues si, todos hablamos el espanol y usamos distintos terminos al referirnos a algo en particular.


Hay verdades como puños...
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hace poco escuché a una señora (en el campo), decir *arropijo.* La verdad es que me impresionó nunca lo habia escuchado así...pero obviamente se trata de una "_deformación_" de arropar. 





> *arropar**1**.* * 1.* tr. Cubrir o abrigar con ropa. U. t. c. prnl.
> * 2.* tr. Cubrir, abrigar.


Total que como siempre, eso depende de las latitudes... y ciertamente todos hablamos el español...

cita "Miiiija, traigame el arropijo para la señora que esta muerta de frio..."


----------



## Kaxgufen

No sé si lo notaron pero lo que yo hablo es castellano.


----------



## aristotles

Para kaxgufen--- no entiendo lo que quiere decir con eso de que lo que ud habla es castellano, explique por favor.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aristotles, es justamente lo que digo. Si me pusiera a detallar, no sería para este foro. Que por otra parte se llama "Solo español", así sin discusión y desde el vamos.


----------

